# A box of rabbit running machines!



## Jody Hawk (Jul 16, 2011)

Woke up to puppies! Molly has four so far and she's not done. I love this little black one! Can any of y'all tell me if these others are reds or lemons? The sire has some lemon on his side. I have high hopes for these pups. Mom and Dad are fine gun dogs, these should make some gooduns!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 16, 2011)

nothin prettier than beagle pups


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 16, 2011)

Poor gal looks T-I-R-E-D!


----------



## gemcgrew (Jul 16, 2011)

Good looking pups! The lighter ones are going to look like momma for sure.


----------



## procraftanddodge (Jul 16, 2011)

Pretty puppys I like the red ones.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 16, 2011)

Five so far but this little red female was just born dead.  1 male and 3 females are nursing mama.


----------



## wood-reader (Jul 16, 2011)

Those are some great looking bunny chaser


----------



## mlandrum (Jul 16, 2011)

Jody, remember what I said?? That's that one BLUE I was telling ya about   "4 Reds and 1 Blue"   they are all beauties!!!!!!


----------



## pine nut (Jul 16, 2011)

Do you think there's more?  Those are pretty pups!  Looks like you got every color possible.  Feel her belly slowly and cautiously with her standing up in front on her hind legs.  If you do it gently maybe you can feel if there's more.  Has she started eating good yet?  You probably know all this, but if there is more the sooner they come out the better.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 16, 2011)

The little black male was alive after all!  He was coming out butt first and I had to help her by pulling it out. He was laying there lifeless and I thought it was dead. There's nine so far, one died. Four reds and four blacks!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 16, 2011)

11 pups! Five reds,five blacks and one red female died. Surely she is through!  What's the most pups that y'all have ever seen a beagle have?


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jul 16, 2011)

That is the biggest beagle litter I've heard of.


----------



## pine nut (Jul 16, 2011)

That's a large litter!  Wow!  Be watchful for eclampsia!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 16, 2011)

I had to leave for about two hours to go to a memorial service. Molly done fine without me. She's a good mama!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 16, 2011)

Dang Jody. That's a crap load!! Big hounds don't even have that many. Good luck with em.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 16, 2011)

pine nut said:


> That's a large litter!  Wow!  Be watchful for eclampsia!



What is eclampsia? I just hope she can nurse them all!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jul 16, 2011)

That's awesome Jody... cute lil pups too:


----------



## pine nut (Jul 16, 2011)

Eclampsia  is a common name for low blood calcium levels.  Mother will make milk at the expense of her own health, and when there is a big litter in a small mother there is an increased chance of her experiencing low blood calcium.  It can start suddenly and she might be just acting a bit weird and trembling.  Their temperature can go up with it too. You may find her more or less passed out or in the process of doing so, or pretty much looking like a seizure, panting and thrashing on her side.  THIS is an emergency!!  Get to a vet ASAP.  It can be treated if you get there in time.  She needs an injection of calcium I.V. or she can die quickly.  Then you need to take the pups off of her or be very careful in letting her nurse the pups.  I would try to start weening them as soon as you can.  Eclampsia is most likely to occur around three weeks of age  as this is when she begins to produce the most milk and they are draining her.  It can occur at any time though and is a life threatening disease!  Her parathyroid glands have to gear up to help the mother take calcium from her bones for the milk and that process takes time (several weeks) to occur.  If the pups drain her breasts she will fill them back up and down she may go.  It doesn't always happen but a small mother with a large # of pups makes it more likely to happen.  What you feed her doesn't matter either as long as it is good.  The problem is she cannot absorb enough calcium from her food to prevent the process.   I would try to start the pups on 5pts evap. milk to 1 part water as soon as you can , say about 10 days old just to help take some load off of her.  Warm the milk and water B4 feeding it.  I always encouraged  feeding a few tablespoonsful of powdered milk with her food to the Dame because it is similar to what she's making.  It cannot stop her from having this problem though and don't depend on it.  I just think it helps with the mothers nutrition.  Too much milk can cause a diarrhea.  Feed her all she will eat of canned food and dry, but do watch closely for those symptoms and realize what it is and get her to a vet pronto.  They will guide you from there.  If you have pups that aren't happy and contented check mom first!  You got some work ahead of you man!  Good luck.  Ive never heard of a litter that large in a beagle.  Tell the stud he can strut his stuff!


----------



## mlandrum (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow 4- Reds and 4- Blues!!!!! that 's what I'm talk in about!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 16, 2011)

pine nut said:


> Eclampsia  is a common name for low blood calcium levels.  Mother will make milk at the expense of her own health, and when there is a big litter in a small mother there is an increased chance of her experiencing low blood calcium.  It can start suddenly and she might be just acting a bit weird and trembling.  Their temperature can go up with it too. You may find her more or less passed out or in the process of doing so, or pretty much looking like a seizure, panting and thrashing on her side.  THIS is an emergency!!  Get to a vet ASAP.  It can be treated if you get there in time.  She needs an injection of calcium I.V. or she can die quickly.  Then you need to take the pups off of her or be very careful in letting her nurse the pups.  I would try to start weening them as soon as you can.  Eclampsia is most likely to occur around three weeks of age  as this is when she begins to produce the most milk and they are draining her.  It can occur at any time though and is a life threatening disease!  Her parathyroid glands have to gear up to help the mother take calcium from her bones for the milk and that process takes time (several weeks) to occur.  If the pups drain her breasts she will fill them back up and down she may go.  It doesn't always happen but a small mother with a large # of pups makes it more likely to happen.  What you feed her doesn't matter either as long as it is good.  The problem is she cannot absorb enough calcium from her food to prevent the process.   I would try to start the pups on 5pts evap. milk to 1 part water as soon as you can , say about 10 days old just to help take some load off of her.  Warm the milk and water B4 feeding it.  I always encouraged  feeding a few tablespoonsful of powdered milk with her food to the Dame because it is similar to what she's making.  It cannot stop her from having this problem though and don't depend on it.  I just think it helps with the mothers nutrition.  Too much milk can cause a diarrhea.  Feed her all she will eat of canned food and dry, but do watch closely for those symptoms and realize what it is and get her to a vet pronto.  They will guide you from there.  If you have pups that aren't happy and contented check mom first!  You got some work ahead of you man!  Good luck.  Ive never heard of a litter that large in a beagle.  Tell the stud he can strut his stuff!



Someone told me to give her a Tums tablet everyday. Tums are supposed to be a good source of calcium. I just fed her a can of Pedigree and put a Tums tablet in it. I figure it can't hurt her.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't think I have red (chocolate) puppies. I think they are gonna be either lemons or light tan colored. Look how different they look from Molly when she was born.


----------



## Hardwood (Jul 16, 2011)

Good Lookin pups Jody. Keep an eye on em. Mama aint got enough faucets for em all. Just make sure they all get a turn. Good luck.


----------



## Faithrider (Jul 16, 2011)

All I can say is WOW I hope that mom and pups do well! I have a litter due on the 23rd and I hope that my dog dont have that many I dont have enough room in my kennel to sort all that out....


----------



## daddy ron (Jul 16, 2011)

jody we don't need two more packs at one time but if they are like their mama we will be killing rabbits over them at 4 months like we did with molly good luck  ron


----------



## gemcgrew (Jul 16, 2011)

My red female had 10 last year and raised them all. She would move the pups around on her own and all ate well. 

Congrats on the pups and good luck with them.

What speed is the sire and dam? 

Here are her red pups. Yours are lighter for sure!


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Jul 16, 2011)

them with the light black grayish heads will probably turn red..thats a good litter...I knew she had to have more than four or five in there she was BIG!!!  dont know what youre feeding but you might wanna consider something like diamond extreme athlete its an excellent feed especially for nursing females all natural no corn soybeans etc an it 32/25...thats a lot of pups on her..Ive raised a bunch of em an had 8 an 10 a few times out of beagles but this hot weather an those pups will pull her down quick...good luck an keep me posted I still want a red female


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 16, 2011)

Jody
when Bella had 11 last year,we bought the powdered milk replacer and would sprinkle it on her food every day.
http://www.tractorsupply.com/pet-ca...-reg-milk-replacer-for-puppies-12-oz--2407907


----------



## mlandrum (Jul 16, 2011)

Jody, are these pup AKC-Registered??????


----------



## pine nut (Jul 16, 2011)

Tums might help, and hey won't hurt but don't depend anny more than you have to that anything will prevent it.  Nobody can be watchful 24/7 but be prepared to recognize it and take action ASAPwhen and if it comes.  The calcium IV will look like a miracle if she gets it!  What a pretty litter!  Feed mama all she will eat and that will be a lot if things are going well!  Appetite should pick up considerably in a day or two.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jul 16, 2011)

Those look to dark for lemons. I had a litter of 14 once and she raised 12 with out problem. This was when I was in high school and living at home. My Mom fed that momma dog like a queen. She would cook up pounds of deer meat for her. Guess she felt sorry for her.


----------



## p&y finally (Jul 16, 2011)

Them sure are some pretty ones Jody!
If you need any of the powdered milk replacer just give me a call. I bought a bag of it when Jenny had her pups and still have a BUNCH left over.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 17, 2011)

All ten are doing just fine this morning!


----------



## TwoSeventy (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow


----------



## mlandrum (Jul 17, 2011)

Looking Good Jody!!!!!!


----------



## pine nut (Jul 17, 2011)

This is gonna sound stupid but keep them warm!  Are the in air conditioning?  Just askingcause cold kills more pups than anything else, and they are huddling up.  They need it warmer that an AC house right now.  They don't start generating much body heat until three weeks old.  They look  like good sized pupstoo to have been so many.  Definitly a fine litter!


----------



## Chuck Terry (Jul 17, 2011)

Curtis is right about the color.  True lemons will look ALMOST pure white when they are born.  They are a bit lighter than Mom but I would still call them Brown,Tan, and White.  The tan will come in later.  The others will be the standard tri-colors when their tan comes in.  Nice (and BIG) litter!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 17, 2011)

Lost three today.


----------



## golffreak (Jul 17, 2011)

Great looking pups....mom sure looks tired.


----------



## Chuck Terry (Jul 17, 2011)

Sorry you lost three!  Any idea why they died?


----------



## p&y finally (Jul 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Jody. Hope the others are doing okay.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Supplement....*

Jody this product is an exellent supplement for the mom and pups to prevent her from getting pulled down. I'll admit it's a bit pricey but worth it to me when needed. Both pups and moms seem to love it. Just sprinkle over her food and mix into the pups soft stuff when they start eating.

http://www.petco.com/product/100268...px?CoreCat=LN_DogSupplies_VitaminsSupplements


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 18, 2011)

Terrible luck with the pups. She's lost six since yesterday evening. Down to four now. My favorite is still living though and nursing so we'll see where it goes.


----------



## middlebrooks69 (Jul 18, 2011)

i hope the best for them i know they will be runnin machines i seen mama first hand


----------



## Chuck Terry (Jul 18, 2011)

There is more to it than luck Jody!  Have you figured out WHY they are dying?   If you have one you really like, you may want to get 9or make) some formula and a bottle and start feeding it yourself!  If the temperature is okay(not too hot or too cold) I would say the milk is unsatisfactory.


----------



## procraftanddodge (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the puppys. Hope these four make it. Here milk may not be no good had a litter coon dog puppys to that and they where expensive puppys so carried them last couple to vet andfound out so had bottle feed the two I saved.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 18, 2011)

I squeezed her nipples and she has milk. I've got the whelping pen in the shade with plenty of ventilation. I don't know what else to do. I have to work and I can't stand out there and tend to them 24/7.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 18, 2011)

I feel so bad for you Jody. I hope the rest make it!


----------



## gemcgrew (Jul 18, 2011)

With a litter that big, no telling what the problem might be. They sure looked healthy and fully developed but you just don't know. Her milk just may be bad. Hope the rest make it, they will be keepers for sure!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, still have four living including the little brown female which has been my favorite one all along. All of these are nursing mama and appear to be as healthy as can be. I got a fan blowing on them since the temperature got up into the mid 90s today. I'm feeding mama twice a day so she is getting plenty. Just hoping she can raise these.


----------



## procraftanddodge (Jul 19, 2011)

Them four look healthy.


----------



## Dreamer69 (Jul 19, 2011)

Sorry about the losses of them Jody.. The ones that are living are some fine looking pups for sure.. What in the world you gonna do with that many dogs? oh yeah hunt them..


----------



## JASONBARRETT15 (Jul 19, 2011)

Looking good jody!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 20, 2011)

mlandrum said:


> Jody, are these pup AKC-Registered??????



Preacher, 
These pups won't be AKC registered, although I could register them with NKC/ARHA. Sire is AKC registered, his pedigree goes back to FC Jack's Iron Mike. Molly is out of Daddy Rabbit stock. Both parents are solid rabbit dogs! It's day four and the four pups are still doing well!


----------



## specialk (Jul 20, 2011)

jody, they are some precious puppys you got there!  been a few years, but when i raised them i would start them on nemex 2 a few weeks after they were born......good luck w/ them!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 22, 2011)

Pups will be a week old tomorrow!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 22, 2011)

Glad to see those four still made it! They sure are cute!


----------



## Chuck Terry (Jul 23, 2011)

Glad the last four are doing so well!   It's great that your favorite one made it.  Four is a much easier load for the Dam for sure so they should thrive.  Like the other post mentioned, be ready to worm with Nemex or equivalent at 14 days old.  I would recommend Nemex at 2,3,4,6,8,10 weeks and beginning Monthly Ivomec at 12 weeks. Good luck with them!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 23, 2011)

Chuck Terry said:


> It's great that your favorite one made it.  Four is a much easier load for the Dam for sure so they should thrive.



Chuck,
I don't know what happened right after she had them but she lost six puppies within 24 hours. I thought for a moment that she might lose the whole litter. We raised these pups mainly because I wanted one out of Molly and my buddy has tried to breed his male Sam to two different gyps before Molly and they lost all the pups. As it stands now, I'm gonna keep the two females and David is getting the two males. If Molly can raise these four, I'll be happy.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Jul 23, 2011)

What a Roller Coaster for ya Jody.  Good luck with the rest.


----------



## mr_robert53 (Aug 1, 2011)

the heat is bad on pups i have had 2 litters and had to keep the fan on all the time not on them just keeping the air moving hope u get to see the rest of them run good luck


----------

